# How Was Your Day



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I got to the woods at 6am, set my ground blind up and at 6:50 I had a mature doe and her yearling 5 yards from me. They came right from the apple orchard. I let both of them walk due to I had my bow on the ground while I was getting my binoculars..Oh well theres this evening and tomorrow and the next day and the next day and...............Rich


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hunting tonight, and probably every night for the next week. weather looks good, partly cloudy/sunny everday with lows some nights in the 30's and highs in the 60's


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I wont get out until next Saturday but i look forward to a good time in the woods.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I got out this morning and was setup about 630 or so. None of the other 3 guys or myself seen anything that resembled a deer. Oh well Im sure I'll see plenty. The kicker is though that my dad and his buddy have been watching a couple of new places and this was the 1st day they havent seen anything. Of course this was my 1st time at the new property. Hmmm... Go figure. I was by catking last weekend. I just have caught it


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

didn't make it out this mornin but this afternoon was pretty cool 
me an mrstwister snuck in 2 r buddy's farm an as we were walking in 
we always stop an cock r bows an then we go 2 r own ways(she talks 2 much) lol lol  anyway i cock hers an turn around 2 hand it 2 her an there they r whole line of them 3 big does an 5 little ones crossing the field with in 20yrds of us an walked right under the mrs ladder stand  was she mad 
not realy just happy 2 see deer  
later in the evening we moved 2 a old ground blind an had 3 does come out an feed in the field about 75yrs away we watched them till dark ! seen 1 other right at dark but couldn't tell what it was 
mrtwister an mrstwister


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Got in the tree and set up by 7:00. The morning hunt was a bust.....didn't see so much as a squirrel. Took an hour nap and got back on stand @ 2:30. The afternoon hunt was great. Saw a mature doe and her yearling and later another yearling. I could have taken the second yearling at 20 yards but it's too early in the season yet. I will be back on stand tomorrow morning before light. I moved my stand along a corn field where I saw the mature Doe. Was kinda bummed when I got down for lunch and walked the corn field edge. Last year it was covered with scrapes and rubs........this year not a one yet. I hope it's just too early and the bucks are still around! Good luck tomorrow everyone....I'm POOPED!

Gene


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

I passed on a small buck sat. morning and then got busted by a doe sat. evening. This morn. (sunday) I seen a nice buck while I was walking to my stand. I could see his rack glowing in the starlight. Got set up and had 2 deer underme, but was still dark so I dont know what they were. As I was pulling down the lane to leave I seen 2 deer right in front of the woods I had just hunted! LOL maybe I might see them again next time. Oh I was in Clinton County.  I am going to try to make it out again tonight ifg I can.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Got in the stand before first light Saturday morning,and didnt see a Deer until 8:15am.I heard the unmistakable sound of antlers ticking each other.Then I had the rare treat of watching 2 young 8pt. bucks go through their sparring ritual,about 50 yds behind my stand.They pushed each other around for a good 10 minutes.They got pretty aggressive for a second or two.
Just practicing for the rut I guess.
They were bigger than basket racks,but not a shooter for me.
After they left I had a big mature doe and her fawn under my stand for at least 40 minutes.
It was cool to watch them feed.They never even knew I existed. 

Saturday afternoon,I saw another mature doe,and one deer I could not identify.

Sunday morning hunt...2 mature does,one way out ranga,and another that I passed on at 15 yds.

Looking for one of the big boys!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

This eveening I had a doe and 2 button bucks out in front of me. The doe had a stare off with me for about 15 mins. and then walked on, even when she was about 50 yards away she kept starring right into my eyes. She never did spook though or scent me. I hope those button buck live to become big boys.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Got up in the tree in Tusc Cnty about 6:45 Saturday morning. Didn't hear anything moving on the walk in, nor did I hear or see anything until about 9:30... a single doe feeding on some leaves or something above her head. She was a good 130 to 150 yards from me. Only reason I spotted her was that I saw the white under her chin and she was in one of 3 spots that I could see out that far with the foilage as thick as it is. Strange that nothing else was moving. The rain started, so we headed closer to home, got to our property in Medina, the rain stopped, and again nothing. A buck of some size has been tearing up trees near the edge of the woods, but didn't see him. My buddy almost got freight-trained by a crazy doe on his walk out at dark. Two more steps and she would have hit him. Not sure why she was moving so fast, neither of us spooked her and she didn't wind us, as I heard her tear through behind me about 25yds as I was walking out


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well It was rainy as heck in Hocking co on Sat morning, so I got out late, didnt see anything in the AM, in the PM had 2 doe come down abotu 7 yards from me. I had fun watching them.

On Sunday, my lazy butt wasnt about to get out since it was so cold & I only had a long sleeve shirt. Went out in the PM after a day of cutting wood. Saw 3 doe, then a spike, then another doe, then a very large buck, have no idea how big as all I saw was a butt & a the back of a rack. He was a shooter. a real wide rack, almost white in color. I jumped him up, hunted him til 7 or so w/ no luck


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Rich, You gotta be ready if you want me to drag one out for ya. Don't feel bad budd I did the same thing a few years ago on a beef farm off of 83. The farmer cut rows out in the corn so I set up at the end of one of the rows. It was real cold and I had the bow on my lap when a nice 6 pointer came jogging right at me. He stopped in his tracks about 25 yards from me and we stared each other down for what seemed like 15 minutes but it was probably 30 seconds. When I went for my bow he jumped straight up in the air and did a 180 and was GONE. Man was I pi$$ed. He was a nice one for a young buck. It's early Rich, take yer time and be ready. There's nothing like spotting the deer first and watching him walk right into your shooting lane.
Then WHACK........................ get yer knife and get er done.


----------



## put-put (Sep 3, 2004)

I was out Saturday morning and didn't see a thing. A buddy of mine that hunts about 5 miles from where I was at had a great day. He didn't go out till late due to the rain. About 30 minutes in a 9 pt that he has been watching for 2 weeks came out 30 yds and he got him. The deer went out and fell in a harvested bean field. He then waited 30 minutes to climb down. So he did and went out retrieved the deer and went for the truck. After getting back to the truck he dropped his deer call somewhere he figured when he got out of his tree stand he dropped it. When he got back to his tree stand there was a big doe out at where the buck dropped. Luckily he said he took his bow with him. You guessed it dropped her then. So in about 2hrs both tags filled. Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I might be wrong but I believe you can shoot two deer in the same day but the first has to have been checked into a deer check station first. Either way congrats to your buddy.


----------



## put-put (Sep 3, 2004)

No it doesn't have to be checked as long as the first one is temporarily tagged you can get the second. page 14 of this years regulations. Because the situation happened 2 years ago during shotgun down in southern ohio, and another guy Tim I was hunting with had to pass, because he didn't have the first tagged. Now me I don't by a second permit till i get first. Don't want to jinks myself, but Jeff he buys all in one shot turkey, deer permits.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out this morning for a couple of hours and seen 1 black and white cat trying to bat at my drag rag hanging from a limb.......Was pretty windy this morning , might head back out this evening......... So Al when we hitting Shreve ? Take care..............Rich


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up put-put. My bad. It would be tough to use all your tags in one day, but if the oppurtunity rises I think I would also. There are some counties where you can get 3 deer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I would have stuck the cat. lol


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Thanks for clearing that up put-put. My bad. It would be tough to use all your tags in one day, but if the oppurtunity rises I think I would also. There are some counties where you can get 3 deer.



Yip, that would be athens  Now if I could only see a darn deer! Hunted Saturday, Sunday nites. Lots of rubs, but no activity


----------

